# Ren Aruba



## classiclincoln (Apr 21, 2011)

Heading out tonight for a week at our unit there.  Looking forward to fun and sun!


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a great time! Let us know about your favorite restaurants when you return. P.S. I miss that pink duck at the Ren. I heard he/she was relocated to a new home.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 23, 2011)

Having a great time here.  Trying to keep Passover and so far, doing a good job!

Just got back from Texas de Brazil; waay too much food, but good.  Yesterday we hit the Casa Tua next door for lunch since we were hungry.  Grouper salad was very good.  Last night went to 7 West and food was great.  Today, went to Iguana Joe's.  Touristy, but good food.  Wifey got a salad that was more than enough for two.  Jerk chicken skewers were very tasty!  While we were walking around, stopped into Casa Tua Barcelona for a drink and got one of the items off the Tapas menu (stuffed eggplant & zucchini); WOW!!  Definitely going back for another meal.

One problem....too many restaurants and not enough time!!!

Will post more later.


----------



## classiclincoln (Apr 24, 2011)

Went to Que Pasa tonight for dinner.  Fantastic!  Service was great and the carpaccio; oh my god!  HUGE!!  Had the surf & turf; steak and wahoo; yahoo!!  Have to go back when we can eat more of what they have.  Neat building, and it was the fIrst time I ever saw grass on the ceiling.

Tomorrow night we have reservations for Marandi. It's owned by the same guy who has Que Pasa. who also owned Jumanji but sold it to his sister.  Will try to hit there before we leave. 

I highly recommend you get the Visit Aruba card before you go; well worth it just for the food.  Use it once or twice and you're good to go.

I gotta tell you, we really like the downtown area.  After Texas de Brazil, we walked around the area.  Very crowded, lots of hustle and bustle; just what we don't want on vacation.  REALLY GLAD we didn't buy at the Marriott......


----------

